# Druggist Bottle Search



## hj (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi all,

 I know that this is a needle in a haystack kind of question, but I have to ask. Many of you attend bottle shows in the south central part of Pennsylvania and may have done some digging in the area.

 I am looking for a bottle from the Conner Drug Store in Burnside, Pennslylvania. Burnside is about 30 miles northeast of Indiana, Pa and is in Clearfield county. This bottle is not so much for my bottle collection as it is for my family tree relic collection. John Conner was my GG Grandmother's Brother. There was also a Conner Bottling Works in Burnside that may have produced a blob soda. I have seen neither.

 So, if you tuck this away in your mind and ever see either of the bottles anywhere please drop me a line.

_What do you think the odds are of not finding the bottle on ebay, but finding a piece of stationery signed by John Conner himself..._

 Thanks for reading,

 hj


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't know what the odds are but you should probably play the lottery ,if you got it .Saw the name recognized it , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might have a blob with that name ,nope James Connor Phila.PA .Will keep an eye  out for one ,thanks again for (boomerang box) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wanted to add if you enjoy good writers with interesting topics check H J' s blog


----------



## jthaff (Jun 7, 2021)

I own one Conner’s Bottling Works bottles. My GGGG grandfather was John Connor (d. 1848). Through my GG grandmother the Conners of the bottling works are my cousins. It has been in the family a long time and was passed down to me. Happy to swap history that we might share.


----------

